# Very Anxious



## MUFC-forever (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, I'm new here and I was wondering if someone can give me some advice on how to control my anxiety? I have been really anxious recently - I mean crazy anxious. I am really worried about my exams coming up and the fact that I feel like - I dunno, I am tired and I feel my life is totally outta my control. I don't want to take medication but I need to relax, for sure. I was wondering if u have something u do to calm u down like yoga or something?Thanks guys, my symptoms of anxiety are constant moving of legs and feet, some cold sweat, lack of sleep and stomach pain... Anything u think may help will be gladly recieved! Thanx again.


----------



## Adrienne A (Jan 10, 2005)

I get extremely anxious a lot also, its rather depressing...lol.Here are some things that help me:1. Taking walks.....if you have to try and jog it off.2. Take deep breaths... this works for me when I'm about to take a test or exam...whenever I get nervous or excited I either cramp up or have to go to the bathroom. Try getting to your exams early and getting accustomed to the setting and take deep breaths (close your eyes if it'll help you focus on breathing.3. Get plenty of sleep!4. Think positive. As long as you've studied to the best of your abilities be confident that you did what you could. 5. I found a website that gives specific yoga postures for specific symptoms or just for all around symptoms... www....comHope these help!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yoga is very good but I have to resort to meds sometimes.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I would suggest getting some low dose xanax or some kind of anti-anxiety medication...exercise helps...but there's not always time for that...do if you can though...especially walking and yoga are good...but I strongly believe that meds will help you with the right this minute anxiety...I have been on xanax for a couple of weeks now....not every day at all..just when I start to feel like I am getting anxious...as in when someone is getting sick...I have emet...or when I am sick...or when my husband is just getting on my nerves







really he does alot...so I take a .25 mg and if that is not enough I go to 5mgs...just try it and see if it helps...good luck to you...Kat


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi MUFC-forever - Anti-anxiety medication really makes all the difference.I take Buspar for anxiety and it has given me my life back.Take Care,Robin----------My story: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000155


----------



## MUFC-forever (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi, I feel a bit better than before, thanx but I will bear that mild medication maybe an option if I feel very anxious again... it is literally like an attack - it comes and then goes.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I understand, I was prescribed anti depressants/anxiety which helped while I had my A levels, but I just felt mentally numb, so came off them and the anxiety came back. So I would try and find other ways to cope, or if you do try meds then get a low dose.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have to say that the tiniest dose of Xanax works pretty well.I am having a series of eye surgeries, and when they strap me in the chair and I cant get out, I always panic. today I took a small little half pill and did much better while my husband drove me to the doctor, and didnt care so much about being there. On a half, I still am aware of anxiety, but it;s like my brain is asking me what there is to worry about!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

OOOh a Man U fan - no wonder - no joking aside I'd say a) you've every right to be anxious with exams coming up







do you have some stupid wish you've always wanted to do - mine was playing the trumpet - I now do this, very badly and its a terrific stress buster. I suffer very badly with what I call "shopping list disorder" - ie: I wake up at about 5.00am during the week and feverishly list all the things I need (well think I need) to stress over. Once I'm up and about, things seem more in control, a hot bath, fussing over my sheltie sheepdog, nice brew and some quite time before the rest of the family (all 4 of them) wake up. yes, yoga is probably great but try and make it something you'll enjoy too - I'm not great on that type of exercise (I'd rather climb the Langdale Pikes) but if its something you'll stick at, go for it and all the best for the exams.SueLiverpool support - well only by proxy - hubby diehard Scouser!!


----------

